# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome: As many as 1 in 7 have it, but few speak of it - Palatka Daily News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt0.ggpht.com/news/tbn/6JUqlygKr2JF6M/6.jpgPalatka Daily News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome: As many as 1 in 7 have it, but few speak of it**Palatka Daily News*(ARA) - It's a disorder that affects between 25 and 45 million people in the United States. Its exact cause is not known and for those who suffer from *irritable bowel syndrome*, or *IBS*, the symptoms can have a significant impact on their life. It may *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

